# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Món tráng miệng giá 700 triệu đồng

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Giá của món tráng miệng xa xỉ này lên đến 22.000 bảng Anh (tương đương khoảng 700 triệu đồng).*

Một món tráng miệng chocolate vô cùng hấp dẫn và đẹp mắt, được làm từ những nguyên liệu hảo hạng như trứng cá ướp champagne, vàng và kim cương. Đây là món tráng miệng cực kỳ sang trọng. Ngoài hương vị chocolate béo ngậy đến từ Bỉ, thực khách còn cảm nhận được sự thanh thoát của các vị khác như cam, đào và whiskey.


Phía trên được phủ một lớp thạch champagne mềm, phía dưới là bánh nền điểm tô bằng vàng lá 23 kara và 24 kara có thể ăn được. Ngoài ra chiếc bánh còn có cả kim cương trên chóp.


Đây là tác phẩm của Marc Guibert, bếp trưởng khách sạn Lindeth Howe Country House Hotel ở Windermere (Cumbria). Món tráng miệng này ra mắt trong tuần lễ Chocolate quốc gia (National Chocolate Week) bắt đầu từ ngày 11/10.



Stephen Broughton, tác giả của món tráng miệng đắt tiền.
Stephen Broughton, giám đốc quản lý khách sạn Lindeth Howe cho biết: “'Marc đã sử dụng tất cả sự tài nghệ ẩm thực để tạo lên một tác phẩm đáng kinh ngạc với sự kết hợp của các nguyên liệu chocolate, champagne, vàng lá và cả kim cương”. Một tác phẩm thu hút nhiều sự chú ý và dậy lên sự thèm thuồng.


Với mức giá 22.000 bảng Anh (tương đương 35.000 USD), món tráng miệng mới của khách sạn Lindeth Howe đã phá vỡ kỷ lục của của nhà hàng Serendipity 3 ở New York với chiếc bánh Chocolate Frrrozen Haute với giá 15.730 bảng Anh.

_Theo VTC_

----------


## ipad

ặc ăn cái này chắc sống đc 700 năm

----------


## tuisach

sặc ăn vàng sao? chắc thiếu chất sắt ăn món này sẽ hết ah?

----------


## dienthoai

nhìn trong ảnh ko ai nghĩ đó là món ăn cả

----------

